# Kintsugi : le cicatrici in oro



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

Kintsugi, ammetto che non conoscevo minimamente che cosa fosse.
Ecco che cosa ho scoperto :

Quando i giapponesi riparano un oggetto rotto, valorizzano la crepa riempiendo la spaccatura con dell’oro.
Essi credono che quando qualcosa ha subito una ferita ed ha una storia, diventa più bello.
Questa tecnica è chiamata “Kintsugi.”   Oro al posto della colla. Metallo pregiato invece di una sostanza adesiva trasparente.
E la differenza è tutta qui: occultare l’integrità perduta o esaltare la storia della ricomposizione?
Chi vive in Occidente fa fatica a fare pace con le crepe.
“Spaccatura, frattura, ferita” sono percepiti come l’effetto meccanicistico di una colpa, perchè il pensiero digitale ci ha addestrati a percorrere sempre e solo una delle biforcazioni: o è intatto, o è rotto. Se è rotto, è colpa di qualcuno.
Il pensiero analogico -arcaico, mitico, simbolico- invece, rifiuta le dicotomie e ci riporta alla compresenza degli opposti, che smettono di essere tali nel continuo osmotico fluire della vita.
La Vita è integrità e rottura insieme, perché è ri-composizione costante ed eterna. Rendere belle e preziose le “persone” che hanno sofferto……questa tecnica si chiama “amore”.
Il dolore è parte della vita. A volte è una parte grande, e a volte no, ma in entrambi i casi, è una parte del grande puzzle, della musica profonda, del grande gioco. Il dolore fa due cose: Ti insegna, ti dice che sei vivo. Poi passa e ti lascia cambiato. E ti lascia più saggio, a volte. In alcuni casi ti lascia più forte. In entrambe le circostanze, il dolore lascia il segno, e tutto ciò che di importante potrà mai accadere nella tua vita lo comporterà in un modo o nell’altro
I giapponesi che hanno inventato il Kintsugi l’hanno capito più di sei secoli fa – e ce lo ricordano sottolineandolo in oro.

(fonte https://elinepal.wordpress.com/)

*Una visione troppo lontana per noi occidentali ? Che ne pensate ?*


----------



## stellina (11 Dicembre 2014)

è quello che dicevo in un altro 3d... 
devo essere giapponese


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

Molto bello e molto affascinante: grazie[emoji2]


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> è quello che dicevo in un altro 3d...
> devo essere giapponese


Siamo in due. Io con gli occhi azzurri, tipico giapponese no? :singleeye:

Bel post, quoto lo kintsugi


----------



## stellina (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo in due. Io con gli occhi azzurri, tipico giapponese no? :singleeye:
> 
> Bel post, quoto lo kintsugi


sì in effetti anch'io non ho propriamente i tratti somatici giapponesi:sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> sì in effetti anch'io non ho propriamente i tratti somatici giapponesi:sonar::rotfl:



uhm.... ci sarebbe da indagare. Io ora lo faccio, non vorrei che qualche parente lontano senza dire nulla a nessuno :corna:si sia divertito ed eccomi qua mezzo giapponese dentro


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Non ho capito il passaggio sul pensiero digitale ed analogico.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> è quello che dicevo in un altro 3d...
> devo essere giapponese


hai il 3d...a portata di mano ? Mi piacerebbe capirne il contesto.



Hellseven ha detto:


> Molto bello e molto affascinante: grazie[emoji2]


grazie a te per averlo apprezzato.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo in due. Io con gli occhi azzurri, tipico giapponese no? :singleeye:
> 
> Bel post, quoto lo kintsugi


:up:



Ultimo ha detto:


> uhm.... ci sarebbe da indagare. Io ora lo faccio, non vorrei che qualche parente lontano senza dire nulla a nessuno :corna:si sia divertito ed eccomi qua* mezzo giapponese dentro*


mezzo giapponese dentro non sarebbe male...



Palladiano ha detto:


> Non ho capito il passaggio sul pensiero digitale ed analogico.


e caro Pall....nemmeno io lo avevo capito sai ?

leggi qui..http://www.instoria.it/home/analogico_digitale.htm


----------



## Divì (11 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Kintsugi, ammetto che non conoscevo minimamente che cosa fosse.
> Ecco che cosa ho scoperto :
> 
> Quando i giapponesi riparano un oggetto rotto, valorizzano la crepa riempiendo la spaccatura con dell’oro.
> ...


 

Questo è sul mio profilo, ed è esattamente il lavoro che sto cercando di fare.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> View attachment 9590
> 
> Questo è sul mio profilo, ed è esattamente il lavoro che sto cercando di fare.


Ma guarda... allora puoi raccontarci qualcosa in merito. Non sono l'unica dunque che ha pensato che potrebbe funzionare!


----------



## Divì (11 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ma guarda... allora puoi raccontarci qualcosa in merito. Non sono l'unica dunque che ha pensato che potrebbe funzionare!


E' un po' come le rughe: io le considero un segno dell'esperienza, della tua espressione e quindi del tuo modo di relazionarti con gli altri, e non solo del tempo 

In sostanza: sto facendo due operazioni distinte ma che vanno nella stessa direzione.

Sto cercando di circoscrivere le ferite "narcisistiche" cioè che riguardano la mia autostima e quelle le riempio di oro, ovvero di ciò che di bello c'è in me, a prescindere dal fatto che lui, in un modo o nell'altro, non sia stato capace di vederlo. In questa bellezza che trovo in me ci stanno anche i miei difetti, che io porto di nuovo nella nostra coppia, ma con uno sguardo nuovo e sembra proprio che anche lui li veda con occhi nuovi.

Poi, ci sono le ferite tra di noi, anche le sue. Questo è stato ed è il lavoro più faticoso, e anche lui è stato bravo.

Mi scoccia un po' dirlo, ma il nostro vaso, con tutto questo oro, è quasi più bello di prima. Per cui mi sento di dire che non voglio la vita di prima, voglio quella di adesso.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2014)

Forse la differenza tra digitale  e analogico sta nel digitale che è ciò che esce come soluzione primaria, quindi la scelta tra bianco e nero. Mentre l'analogico riporta indietro quell'istinto che conserva e fa crescere riuscendo a percepire i colori e a cercarli nelle diverse soluzioni. ( ok minchiatona scritta)

Non riesco ad aprire la pagina della spiegazione sull'analogico.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E' un po' come le rughe: io le considero un segno dell'esperienza, della tua espressione e quindi del tuo modo di relazionarti con gli altri, e non solo del tempo
> 
> In sostanza: sto facendo due operazioni distinte ma che vanno nella stessa direzione.
> 
> ...



E' bello quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E' un po' come le rughe: io le considero un segno dell'esperienza, della tua espressione e quindi del tuo modo di relazionarti con gli altri, e non solo del tempo
> 
> In sostanza: sto facendo due operazioni distinte ma che vanno nella stessa direzione.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo il tuo racconto... 
mi piace anche il concetto dei difetti... che porti di nuovo nel rapporto di coppia, ma probabilmente, sotto un aspetto diverso, positivo....:up::up: questo me lo dovresti spiegare !




Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse la differenza tra digitale  e analogico sta nel digitale che è ciò che esce come soluzione primaria, quindi la scelta tra bianco e nero. Mentre l'analogico riporta indietro quell'istinto che conserva e fa crescere riuscendo a percepire i colori e a cercarli nelle diverse soluzioni. ( ok minchiatona scritta)
> 
> Non riesco ad aprire la pagina della spiegazione sull'analogico.


http://www.instoria.it/home/analogico_digitale.htm

ora si apre


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E' un po' come le rughe: io le considero un segno dell'esperienza, della tua espressione e quindi del tuo modo di relazionarti con gli altri, e non solo del tempo
> 
> In sostanza: sto facendo due operazioni distinte ma che vanno nella stessa direzione.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Bellissimo il tuo racconto...
> mi piace anche il concetto dei difetti... che porti di nuovo nel rapporto di coppia, ma probabilmente, sotto un aspetto diverso, positivo....:up::up: questo me lo dovresti spiegare !
> 
> 
> ...


Molto interessante. Stanotte lo leggo con calma.


----------



## Eliade (11 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Kintsugi, ammetto che non conoscevo minimamente che cosa fosse.
> Ecco che cosa ho scoperto :
> 
> Quando i giapponesi riparano un oggetto rotto, valorizzano la crepa riempiendo la spaccatura con dell’oro.
> ...


Penso che ho buttato un sacco, ma proprio un SACCO, pieno delle mie tazze preferite... 
Avrei sicuramente apprezzato.


----------



## stellina (11 Dicembre 2014)

Non so inserirti la stringa diretta al 3d...sono una bestia lo so....:carneval:
però il 3d è in confessionale: Chi lascio?


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Bellissimo il tuo racconto...
> mi piace anche il concetto dei difetti... che porti di nuovo nel rapporto di coppia, ma probabilmente, sotto un aspetto diverso, positivo....:up::up: questo me lo dovresti spiegare !
> 
> 
> ...


Ho letto. Molto chiaro. Grazie ho imparato cose nuove. Il che è x me bellissimo


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Dicembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Penso che ho buttato un sacco, ma proprio un SACCO, pieno delle mie tazze preferite...
> Avrei sicuramente apprezzato.


Avrei avuto un servizio davvero prezioso...:up::up:


stellina ha detto:


> Non so inserirti la stringa diretta al 3d...sono una bestia lo so....:carneval:
> però il 3d è in confessionale: Chi lascio?


Ciao Stellina, sono andata a leggermi il 3d e a pescare il tuo intervento..si effettivamente il concetto è un po' quello.



Palladiano ha detto:


> Ho letto. Molto chiaro. Grazie ho imparato cose nuove. Il che è x me bellissimo


Lo è anche per me...come aver scoperto il Kintsugi. Oggetti rotti a parte è una bella lezione di vita.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

Basta non riparare con il vinavil.
Per riparare con l'oro bisogna avercelo l'oro.


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta non riparare con il vinavil.
> Per riparare con l'oro bisogna avercelo l'oro.



Inoltre bisogna valga la pena spenderlo/usarlo per riparare i cocci.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Inoltre bisogna valga la pena spenderlo/usarlo per riparare i cocci.


Però l'oro dovrebbe essere quello che ripara la vita/vaso ferita/rotto non che rimette insieme i cocci di una relazione.
E' un invito a valorizzare se stessi e le proprie capacità. Io credo di avere un bel vaso con molto oro.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Inoltre bisogna valga la pena spenderlo/usarlo per riparare i cocci.


questo non lo sapremo mai se non a lavoro finito..


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> questo non lo sapremo mai se non a lavoro finito..



Secondo me lo sappiamo gia', ma fatichiamo ad accettarlo che sarebbe meglio un vaso nuovo. SE pensassimo solo a noi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però l'oro dovrebbe essere quello che ripara la vita/vaso ferita/rotto non che rimette insieme i cocci di una relazione.
> E' un invito a valorizzare se stessi e le proprie capacità. Io credo di avere un bel vaso con molto oro.


è far pace con le crepe...





disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me lo sappiamo gia', ma fatichiamo ad accettarlo che sarebbe meglio un vaso nuovo. SE pensassimo solo a noi.


Non vale la pena provare ? ...anche se l'oro costa ! Il risultato potrebbe soddisfarci...


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> è far pace con le crepe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, vale la pena credo. Ovviamente dipende dal valore che dai all'"oggetto" ché se non vale nulla più per te non ci sprechi nemmeno il tempo altro che l'oro


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> è far pace con le crepe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Restera' sempre un rammendo e le crepe, pur dorate, li a ricordarci la caduta e la lunga opera di riparazione dopo aver scartato l'idea di gettare tutto in pattumiera.

vuoi mettere pero' come ci si sente bene quando ci togliamo dalla vista qualcosa di rotto?

Possiamo raccontarcela tutto il giorno, autoconvincerci,  non e' quello che volevamo ed il futuro non ci entusiasma,  si vive. 

Per noi stessi e per chi davvero amiamo.  Bene, benissimo, ma non  un vaso ricomposto.  

NON per un vaso ricomposto.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (15 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Restera' sempre un rammendo e le crepe, pur dorate, li a ricordarci la caduta e la lunga opera di riparazione dopo aver scartato l'idea di gettare tutto in pattumiera.
> 
> vuoi mettere pero' come ci si sente bene quando ci togliamo dalla vista qualcosa di rotto?
> 
> ...


Comprendo che a te disincantata questa filosofia del Kintsugi proprio non ti prende.
L'ho proposta come uno spunto di riflessione ed andrebbe ulteriormente approfondita, anche perché il concetto (come peraltro molti altri principi tipicamente)  è molto lontano dalla nostra visione "occidentale"


----------



## zanna (15 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Comprendo che a te disincantata questa filosofia del Kintsugi proprio non ti prende.
> L'ho proposta come uno spunto di riflessione ed andrebbe ulteriormente approfondita, anche perché il concetto (come peraltro molti altri principi tipicamente)  *è molto lontano dalla nostra visione "occidentale"*


.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Comprendo che a te disincantata questa filosofia del Kintsugi proprio non ti prende.
> L'ho proposta come uno spunto di riflessione ed andrebbe ulteriormente approfondita, anche perché il concetto (come peraltro molti altri principi tipicamente)  è molto lontano dalla nostra *visione "occidentale*"


Chi rompe paga e i cocci sono i suoi.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi rompe paga e i cocci sono i suoi.



:up:


----------



## Nobody (17 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Kintsugi, ammetto che non conoscevo minimamente che cosa fosse.
> Ecco che cosa ho scoperto :
> 
> Quando i giapponesi riparano un oggetto rotto, valorizzano la crepa riempiendo la spaccatura con dell’oro.
> ...


il Dolore è parte della vita, vero. Ti insegna? Non saprei, sicuramente ti disillude. Forse le due cose potrebbero esser viste come sinonimi... aprire gli occhi d'altronde è imparare. Ti lascia più saggio? Direi di no... il dolore vero, quello potente ed insopportabile non regala saggezza. Quando lo vivi da disperazione, dopo (se si è fortunati da superarlo) spesso regala cinismo. 
I giapponesi sono un popolo strano.... ricuciono le ferite con l'oro e le aprono con l'acciaio della katana.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il Dolore è parte della vita, vero. Ti insegna? Non saprei, sicuramente ti disillude. Forse le due cose potrebbero esser viste come sinonimi... aprire gli occhi d'altronde è imparare. Ti lascia più saggio? Direi di no... il dolore vero, quello potente ed insopportabile non regala saggezza. Quando lo vivi da disperazione, dopo (se si è fortunati da superarlo) spesso regala cinismo.
> *I giapponesi sono un popolo strano.... ricuciono le ferite con l'oro e le aprono con l'acciaio della katana*.


condivido in parte quello che scrivi Nobody, anche perché dipende dalla causa del dolore, in questo articolo che spiega qualcosa del Kintsugi  il concetto è estremamente generico. Non necessariamente legato al tradimento, quindi ti chiedo perché dovrei diventare più cinica ?  Magari nemmeno più saggi/a questo è vero. Piuttosto direi che il dolore fortifica.

*neretto :* :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> condivido in parte quello che scrivi Nobody, anche perché dipende dalla causa del dolore, in questo articolo che spiega qualcosa del Kintsugi  il concetto è estremamente generico. Non necessariamente legato al tradimento, quindi ti chiedo perché dovrei diventare più cinica ?  Magari nemmeno più saggi/a questo è vero. Piuttosto direi che il dolore fortifica.
> 
> *neretto :* :carneval:


si, a volte fortifica, a volte distrugge... un bel libro sul tema è "Lo psicologo nei lager" del grande psicanalista Viktor Frankl. Si è dovuto sfangare qualche anno ad Auschwitz e Dachau, e racconta con gli occhi lucidi della sua professione i vari modi in cui vittime e carnefici reagiscono ad un ambiente simile, e i vari modi di reagire al dolore delle persone. Il cinismo e il desiderio di vendetta è uno di questi. Però non è l'unico, qualcuno (raro) anche più saggio.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, a volte fortifica, a volte distrugge... un bel libro sul tema è "Lo psicologo nei lager" del grande psicanalista Viktor Frankl. Si è dovuto sfangare qualche anno ad Auschwitz e Dachau, e racconta con gli occhi lucidi della sua professione i vari modi in cui vittime e carnefici reagiscono ad un ambiente simile, e i vari modi di reagire al dolore delle persone. Il cinismo e il desiderio di vendetta è uno di questi. Però non è l'unico, qualcuno (raro) anche più saggio.


Certo, perché occorre vedere che cosa provoca il dolore. 
Se parliamo di un'esperienza nei campi di concentramento, credo che il dolore sia addirittura inimmaginabile. Primo Levi non riuscì a sopportare l'esperienza, si tolse addirittura la vita.


----------



## Nobody (19 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Certo, perché occorre vedere che cosa provoca il dolore.
> Se parliamo di un'esperienza nei campi di concentramento, credo che il dolore sia addirittura inimmaginabile. Primo Levi non riuscì a sopportare l'esperienza, si tolse addirittura la vita.


Esatto, la causa che genera il dolore è una delle tante variabili che fanno la differenza. Non so cosa possa aver portato Levi al suicidio, mi è dispiaciuto tantissimo quando sentii la notizia. L'autore del libro che ti dicevo invece uscì fortificato dai lager, e più comprensivo e aperto verso il prossimo.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Dicembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Esatto, la causa che genera il dolore è una delle tante variabili che fanno la differenza. Non so cosa possa aver portato Levi al suicidio, mi è dispiaciuto tantissimo quando sentii la notizia. L'autore del libro che ti dicevo invece uscì fortificato dai lager, e più comprensivo e aperto verso il prossimo.


Ho letto molto sulla Shoah, e tutti i libri  di Levi.
Del suicidio dicono che dopo l'esperienza del Lager era fortemente depresso in quanto oppresso dal dubbio del perché lui si fosse salvato ed altri no. Dicono anche se sentiva una grande responsabilità nel dover ripetutamente raccontare quello che lui e gli altri deportati vissero nei lager. Io credo che semplicemente l'esperienza gli sconvolse la vita. Ho letto un libro molto toccante di Liliana Segre ( una deportata ancora in vita) si chiama "Come una rana d'inverno". Mi impressionò fortemente il passo in cui raccontava che anche solo la vista di  una ciminiera fumante, portava un intimo sconvolgimento interiore : un ricordo diretto ai camini dei forni crematori. 
Mi ha incuriosita, cercherò il testo che hai citato.


----------

